# Discrimination and Eating openly during Ramamdan in Mall of Emirates



## simarm (Nov 16, 2011)

Dear all,

Yesterday I had held an interview in Mall of the Emirates. As I was waiting for my colleague around 1:00 pm afternoon, I saw 4 tables beside me, all wereeating, I was like shocked to see that they were eating in front of people. People passing by were all watching this scene as they too knew it was not allowed to eat openly in Ramadan.

They ate happily and went. Finally 3 Filipino girls were eating , then suddenly some one came and told them not to eat. But just opposite to them , there was this European couple and this guy did not even approach them. This is such a discrimination. I thought it was a law for everyone and not for some community.I see in newspapers and magazines about prohibition of people eating in open during Ramadan. This is really sad and shocking to see especially in Mall of the Emirates - Both discrimination and Eating Openly.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome to Dubai! Hope you have a nice stay!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

simarm said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Yesterday I had held an interview in Mall of the Emirates. As I was waiting for my colleague around 1:00 pm afternoon, I saw 4 tables beside me, all wereeating, I was like shocked to see that they were eating in front of people. People passing by were all watching this scene as they too knew it was not allowed to eat openly in Ramadan.
> 
> They ate happily and went. Finally 3 Filipino girls were eating , then suddenly some one came and told them not to eat. But just opposite to them , there was this European couple and this guy did not even approach them. This is such a discrimination. I thought it was a law for everyone and not for some community.I see in newspapers and magazines about prohibition of people eating in open during Ramadan. This is really sad and shocking to see especially in Mall of the Emirates - Both discrimination and Eating Openly.


Seriously, (sadly) this is nothing new. Just do a quick search in the forum and you'll realise that racism is discussed often.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Who cares? Why would fasting muslims be in the food court to see them in the first place?

Last year at MoE, I saw some people eating Burger King in the upstairs food court. I was hungry, so did the same.

Better than sneaking it into a cubicle in the toilet like a junkie trying to score some smack.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sometimes I wonder if this rule is more for the locals themselves, as the rulers try to impose on their people the 'tradition' of ramadan in a community that has quickly evolved into a westernized blend that sees locals in the bars drunk as skunks, men having sex outside of marriage, and a bunch of other of the major sins.... and they are trying to save face rather then have the locals themselves eating and drinking in public.

That said, the first thing my local fasting friend does these days, when i walk in, is hand me water.....


----------



## simarm (Nov 16, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Who cares? Why would fasting muslims be in the food court to see them in the first place?
> 
> Last year at MoE, I saw some people eating Burger King in the upstairs food court. I was hungry, so did the same.
> 
> Better than sneaking it into a cubicle in the toilet like a junkie trying to score some smack.


 We guys are fasting. If you guys are hungry, we are hungry too. So respect the culture. Like everyone we have business meetings here and there. That does not mean you have permission to break laws of the country. If you are here in Dubai, you are here to follow it. These rules and regulations is for everyone and not for some people. :boxing:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sim, is a law so has to be respected. 

But very curious... what do you do in india during ramadan????????


----------



## simarm (Nov 16, 2011)

I seriously dont care if anyone eats or drink. I know I can fast in all conditions. 

In this thread what I meant.. is to tell was there is a great discrimination in this part of country looking at ones color. The security guard could have told everyone to stop eating instead of asians.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

simarm said:


> We guys are fasting. If you guys are hungry, we are hungry too. So respect the culture. Like everyone we have business meetings here and there. That does not mean you have permission to break laws of the country. If you are here in Dubai, you are here to follow it. These rules and regulations is for everyone and not for some people. :boxing:


Did you never fast in India or did you just never step out of the house when you were fasting? As someone who has grown up in a predominantly Muslim neighbourhood back home, I have to say that never once did I ever meet a Muslim who was so sensitive about fasting. I only heard about this "no eating in public" rule when I moved to Dubai. Even now, my Pakistani colleague who is fasting doesn't say a word when the people around him take a sip of water.

Besides, I thought you posted because of discrimination. How did this suddenly become about YOU?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

simarm said:


> I seriously dont care if anyone eats or drink. I know I can fast in all conditions.
> 
> In this thread what I meant.. is to tell was there is a great discrimination in this part of country looking at ones color. The security guard could have told everyone to stop eating instead of asians.


But you DO care. Hence the overly emotional response to Gavtek.


----------



## simarm (Nov 16, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Did you never fast in India or did you just never step out of the house when you were fasting? As someone who has grown up in a predominantly Muslim neighbourhood back home, I have to say that never once did I ever meet a Muslim who was so sensitive about fasting. I only heard about this "no eating in public" rule when I moved to Dubai. Even now, my Pakistani colleague who is fasting doesn't say a word when the people around him take a sip of water.
> 
> Besides, I thought you posted because of discrimination. How did this suddenly become about YOU?


I have posted this to show discrimination. Thats what I have told in my last post. I dont care if anyone eats or drinks... I have the ability to control myself and who all fast sincerely has the potential to fast even if one eats the most delicious food infront of him. I am not here to fight against any religion. I just meant was one has to follow the rules and regulations of the country. Even I can break so many rules telling that it wont affect anyone. But that wont work


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok, I'll do a deal with you. I'll follow the rules and regulations to the absolute letter as soon as the people who these laws were designed to benefit follow them.

Oh, and you've missed the obvious answer. The guard wasn't discriminating against the Filipinos, he was probably just scared of approaching the western types as he has doesn't have enough confidence to assert his authority over them.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Oh, and you've missed the obvious answer. The guard wasn't discriminating against the Filipinos, he was probably just scared of approaching the western types as he has doesn't have enough confidence to assert his authority over them.


Exactly what I thought when I read the initial post.


----------



## alvsaj (May 23, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Exactly what I thought when I read the initial post.


Don't fight guys well it's the law of UAE no eating during Ramadan and non-Muslims should respect that.we Muslims while fasting have the ability to refrain from eating even if some one eats before us it won't make us crave fit food I have two kids and I feed them with my own hands doesn't make me crave for food.not eating in public on ranadan is just law the same way wearing decent clothing in Dubai.other countries have laws too which we Muslims happily follow why can't people just follow laws of UAE too


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> I have to say that never once did I ever meet a Muslim who was so sensitive about fasting. I only heard about this "no eating in public" rule when I moved to Dubai. Even now, my Pakistani colleague who is fasting doesn't say a word when the people around him take a sip of water.
> 
> ?


I was a bit surprised when my Muslim tea boy continued to bring me tea and water when Ramadan started. I asked him if it was not a problem for him and he insisted it was not, if he doesn't care I certainly don't.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

alvsaj said:


> Don't fight guys well it's the law of UAE no eating during Ramadan and non-Muslims should respect that.we Muslims while fasting have the ability to refrain from eating even if some one eats before us it won't make us crave fit food I have two kids and I feed them with my own hands doesn't make me crave for food.not eating in public on ranadan is just law the same way wearing decent clothing in Dubai.other countries have laws too which we Muslims happily follow why can't people just follow laws of UAE too


You're missing the point - the thread is not about non Muslims not wanting to follow the no eating in public during Ramadan rule, is about someone at the shopping mall enforcing this rule on certain individuals only while ignoring others.


----------



## wesleynicks (Jun 2, 2012)

This isn't discrimination. The security guard was just an idiot. I don't know why you are raising this discussion if it doesn't really concern you? Weird. 

If it upset you so much you should have gone over there yourself and had a word. They probably just didn't know and we're innocently unaware. This does happen!


----------



## alvsaj (May 23, 2012)

wesleynicks said:


> This isn't discrimination. The security guard was just an idiot. I don't know why you are raising this discussion if it doesn't really concern you? Weird.
> 
> If it upset you so much you should have gone over there yourself and had a word. They probably just didn't know and we're innocently unaware. This does happen!


I second thAt the security guard was an idiot no discrimination he probably didn't see them


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

simarm said:


> Like everyone we have business meetings here and there.


Hold on a second, you conduct business meetings in the food court at Mall of the Emirates?


----------



## Hunnybunny (Feb 5, 2012)

I remember being in Carrefour coming up to the end of Ramadan in Al Ain. I was buying backlawa for my friend. Without thinking I asked could I try some. I took the Indian bakers silence and nod as a yes and tried one. Suddenly I saw these locals staring at me and I realised what I had done. I just apologised and they seemed fine. It is easy to have a lapse in concentration and forget but I was surprised the guy serving me didn t say anything to me. Funny enough in Al Ain they seemed a lot more forgiving of western faux pas than in Dubai (just from what I had heard). I think respect is definitely required and I wouldn t normally eat or drink in public. It wasnt too much of a sacrifice in all honesty. Looks like I am missing Ramadan completely this time round in the UAE.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

wesleynicks said:


> This isn't discrimination. *The security guard was just an idiot.* I don't know why you are raising this discussion if it doesn't really concern you? Weird.
> 
> If it upset you so much you should have gone over there yourself and had a word. They probably just didn't know and we're innocently unaware. This does happen!


 Maybe G4S sent one of their Olympic security gaurds


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

^^^ ... or the many several other guard companies like Black Cat Security , Yellow Ribbon ,etc. ... LOL !


----------



## AndySueGeorgina (Jul 19, 2012)

Finally 3 Filipino girls were eating , then suddenly some one came and told them not to eat. But just opposite to them , there was this European couple and this guy did not even approach them.

Im curious...... if this had been the other way round would you have posted this thread ????

Because if id have seen it, Racism wouldnt have even entered my head, i would have just thought, " well they shouldnt have been eating during Ramadan" !!


----------



## wesleynicks (Jun 2, 2012)

I agree! I think you raising this discussion group you are being racist and discriminating. 

If I saw these other people I would probably go over there and have a polite word. And then get on with my day! End of story. I wouldn't loose sleep over it which I feel you obviously are.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I just feel some of you are crossing some lines. The guy just exposed how unfair he believes people are being treated here. Which is true by the way.

Questions like " would you have opened this thread if it was the other way around?"

Give us all a break. That's not the point.

But rather than rant away like you did original poster, you could have reminded the cop that he should have warned everyone else and not only the philippinos. I would have said what about the other 500 ppl ? Of course you would have seen s positive answer from the cop if you were wearing the kandura. 

Are you sure he was giving sh!t to them because of eating? Maybe he was reminding them that they should eat with their mouths closed lol....hey this is a joke. Honestly, they could have been talking about something else.

You could have also reminded the cop that there are still hundreds of women wearing short jeans, shorts and skirts lingering around disrupting men's attention but honestly would you do that? 



Cheers,


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Perhaps the OP's post would have been more welcome in the "Dubai Daily Rant" thread. Let's face it, a lot of us have seen things happen in Dubai that we don't approve of but most, if not all of us usually turn a blind eye.

Maybe best to not pick on her so much for just ranting about something that happens in Dubai all the time. Like Gav has already mentioned, the security guard was probably too scared to correct the European couple.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The next time anyone thinks I'm being an arse on this forum, I'll refer them to the tediousness of this thread.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

simarm said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Yesterday I had held an interview in Mall of the Emirates. As I was waiting for my colleague around 1:00 pm afternoon, I saw 4 tables beside me, all wereeating, I was like shocked to see that they were eating in front of people. People passing by were all watching this scene as they too knew it was not allowed to eat openly in Ramadan.
> 
> They ate happily and went. Finally 3 Filipino girls were eating , then suddenly some one came and told them not to eat. But just opposite to them , there was this European couple and this guy did not even approach them. This is such a discrimination. I thought it was a law for everyone and not for some community.I see in newspapers and magazines about prohibition of people eating in open during Ramadan. This is really sad and shocking to see especially in Mall of the Emirates - Both discrimination and Eating Openly.


If you don`t like it, stay away from tourist destinations during "Ramadan"....


----------



## Mr. TL (Aug 6, 2012)

At the resort where I am staying right now (it's mostly Europeans here), the restaurants are open and doing brisk business all day. No one seems to be holding back at all on eating publicly. Is this just because I am at a hotel?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mr. TL said:


> At the resort where I am staying right now (it's mostly Europeans here), the restaurants are open and doing brisk business all day. No one seems to be holding back at all on eating publicly. Is this just because I am at a hotel?


Hotels usually have one or two restaurants open during fast hours in Ramadan. It's usually an all day dining one for breakfast, lunch and dinner and then another one for lunch and dinner only.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Mr. TL said:


> At the resort where I am staying right now (it's mostly Europeans here), the restaurants are open and doing brisk business all day. No one seems to be holding back at all on eating publicly. Is this just because I am at a hotel?


Yes.


----------



## Mr. TL (Aug 6, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Hotels usually have one or two restaurants open during fast hours in Ramadan. It's usually an all day dining one for breakfast, lunch and dinner and then another one for lunch and dinner only.


Yeah, this is just the buffet here. It's open all day. But it's kind of tucked off in the corner.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mr. TL said:


> Yeah, this is just the buffet here. It's open all day. But it's kind of tucked off in the corner.


Yes, hotels are allowed to have one or two restaurants open for overseas guests.


----------

